# Wie mach ich nen Theater-Vorhang?



## Kunguroo (14. Februar 2002)

...und zwar einen, der schon nach rechts und links
geschoben wurde bzw. festgebunden wurde..
na, Ihr wißt schon, was ich meine 
Wäre nett, wenn mir das jemand erklären könnte.
Habe das irgendwann mal auf ner Tut-Seite gesehn,
aber leider vergessen, wo das war.
(Hab auch die Such-Funktion hier benutzt, jaja  ,
aber da kam nur was unpassendes...)


----------



## Double M (14. Februar 2002)

http://www.666-hellish.com -> roter vorhang... musst es halt noch ein bisschen verändern (in der mitte teilen ud transformieren


----------



## soraxdesign (14. Februar 2002)

mist da war wohl eine schneller... 
sabre


----------



## Goku0206 (14. Februar 2002)

*Re: Re: Wie mach ich nen Theater-Vorhang?*



> _Original geschrieben von Double M _
> *http://www.666-hellish.com -> roter vorhang... musst es halt noch ein bisschen verändern (in der mitte teilen ud transformieren *



Hi, hey coole page  Danke kann ich gut gebrauchen  cya


----------



## Christoph (14. Februar 2002)

ooohhh neeeinnn. jetz hätt ich mal ne antwort gewusst und jetzt bin i zu spät!! blöde sache*gg*


----------



## soraxdesign (14. Februar 2002)

löl


----------



## Christoph (14. Februar 2002)

ja genau*gg*

*LOL*


----------



## Kunguroo (15. Februar 2002)

recht schönen Dank für die prompte Antwort 
Ich glaub, das war sogar die Seite, auf der ich
das Vorhang-Tut einst erspäht hatte


----------



## dariel (5. November 2005)

wahhh ich brauch auch dringend sowas *g* nur funkt die seite nicht mehr    

bitte helft mir *gg* 

danke im vorraus


----------



## MoA (9. Mai 2007)

[UPDATE]

Auf www.meaning-of-art.de gibt es nun auch ein Vorhang-Tutorial.

MfG


----------

